
Maine Supreme Judicial Court rules ranked-choice voting unconstitutional - kevlar1818
https://bangordailynews.com/2017/05/23/politics/maine-supreme-judicial-court-rules-ranked-choice-voting-unconstitutional/
======
sp332
I didn't realize that the Maine constitution went into such detail about how
to count votes and how to resolve ties etc. Looks like this really should be
an amendment. I wouldn't be pessimistic about the chances of such an amendment
passing though. The people seem to be in favor of changing their voting
system.

